# Conversor RJ-11 / minijacks 3.5



## victorin2 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hola amigos! 

Necesito convertir la salida de altavoz y micrófono de un teléfono (clavija RJ-11, las tomas de teléfono de toda la vida) a dos minijacks de 3.5 (las entradas de la tarjeta de sonido de cualquier portátil) para conectarlo al ordenador. 

No he encontrado el código de colores de los RJ-11 con lo que hprobando he conseguido pasar el micrófono y el audio del teléfono al ordenador. 

El problema es que a los 3/4 segundos de conexión el teléfono se apaga (no se si por sobrecarga o por qué) 

Simplemente he conectado los 2 cables de audio a los canales stereo del minijack. No he conectado masa ni nada, como tengo que hacerlo??

Gracias!


----------



## offoxx (Sep 15, 2007)

Por lo que se ya que trabajo con porteros electricos de hogar en donde trabajo es que lo chinos descubrieron como enviar señales por un mismo cable...idea que se aplico para todas aquellas compañias que ofrecen servicios de tv cable, telefonia y banda ancha por un solo cable...en fin esto es lo que hace dificil el poder separar las señales de voz de un telefono en auricular y microfono por uqe ambas señales viajan por el mismo cable ...si no me equivoco cuando pelas un cable de telefono vienen dos cables mas delgados uno verde y uno rojo, es un cable 2x 0.5 de telefono comun, y por acotacion se usa cable de 2 pares en citofonos...
en resumen el que se encarga de separar las señales es el telefono y eso lo hace internamente en cuanto tu descuelgas el telefono para contestar una llamada...tendrias que intervenir de alguan forma el telefono para que quieres hacer...

saludos


----------

